# Kann man eigentlich Kühlkörper lackieren/färben???



## tarnari (14. Januar 2008)

*Kann man eigentlich Kühlkörper lackieren/färben???*

Ja, wies da steht. Kann man? Wie kann man??

Nachtrag: Ich habs hier reingeschrieben, weil ich weiß, dass es "geht". Lackieren is ja net so schwer. Aber GEHT es auch? Also Kühlleistung, Auswirkungen auf den Kühlkörper?


----------



## Chong_mcBon (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kann man eigentlich Kühlkörper lackieren/färben???*

Pulverbeschichten wäre ne Möglichkeit. Das wäre meist kein Problem da die Kühler ja allesamt aus Metall sind. nur weiss ich nicht ob das der Wärmeabgabe abträglich ist. vllt gibts ja ne farbe die den Effekt der Wärmeabgabe erhöht, da bin ich allerdings vorerst überfragt.


----------



## tarnari (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kann man eigentlich Kühlkörper lackieren/färben???*

Und ich als Normal-Sterblicher könnte Pulverbeschichten??


----------



## Chong_mcBon (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kann man eigentlich Kühlkörper lackieren/färben???*

mmmmh lass mal überlegen... nein. dafür gibts aber firmen die sowas machen. kostet aber nich die Welt. Frag ma nach Farbe, die die Wärmeabgabe erhöht, wenndes machst. das wäre dann natürlich supergeil, dann würd ichs nämlich auch machen lassen. Beim Scythe Mugen wärs kein Problem mit dem Färben der Lammellen, die kann man glaub ich alle einzeln rausnehmen, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.


----------



## tarnari (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kann man eigentlich Kühlkörper lackieren/färben???*

Sorry für die späte Antwort. Werd mich auf jeden Fall mal schlau machen. Matt schwarze Kühlkörper, schwarze Kabel. Mmhh... Wie ein Brabus Benz.


----------



## Mike1 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kann man eigentlich Kühlkörper lackieren/färben???*

Wie sollte Farbe die Kühlleistung verbessern? Soweit sie die Oberfläche nicht vergrößert wird die Kühlleistung bestenfalls nicht sooo stark sinken 

Bei Alu wäre Eloxieren eine gute Möglichkeit um den Kühler zu färben.


----------



## Malkav85 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kann man eigentlich Kühlkörper lackieren/färben???*

Ich glaube schon, dass das ein wenig kostet. Schließlich will der Lackierer auch bezahlt werden


----------



## tarnari (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kann man eigentlich Kühlkörper lackieren/färben???*

Ich dachte auch eher, dass es möglicherweise die Temps verschlechtern könnte. Verbessern... hhmm..
Und wenn man ganz schlicht eine hitzebeständige Farbe nimmt?


----------



## patrock84 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kann man eigentlich Kühlkörper lackieren/färben???*

Ohje.... 

Also Pulverbeschichtung geht nicht! Warum? Da Heatpipes den Backprozess bei 150° schlichtweg nicht überleben werden.
Wenn man lackiert, muss dieses Schicht sehr sehr dünn sein, da sie sonst isolierend wirkt.



> Beim Scythe Mugen wärs kein Problem mit dem Färben der Lammellen, die kann man glaub ich alle einzeln rausnehmen, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.



Das ist richtig, Scythe verlötet die Lamellen nicht. Dafür haben diese ein sehr hohes Maß an Passgenauigkeit, was durch das Lockern verloren geht wird bzw. nicht mehr so hoch ist. Hier ist auch die Schwachstelle, da an den Kontaktflächen zwischen Heatpipes und Lamellen die aufgenommene Wärme auf die Kühllamellen "geleitet" wird, je besser der Kontakt, umso besser funktioniert dies.



Zu der Frage: Kann die Farbe die Kühlleistung beeinflussen?
Wie man aus dem Physik-Unterricht weiß, gibt es drei Arten des Wärmetransports:
1. Wärmeleitung, 
2. Wärmeströmung
3. Wärmestrahlung

Die Wärmestrahlung nimmt mit der Temperatur des strahlenden Körpers zu, wobei ein *dunkler *Körper mehr Wärme absorbiert und emittiert, als ein Heller. Bei der Strahlung gilt der Energieerhaltungsatz!
Aber nur der Feldversuch wird zeigen können, ob schwarz eloxierte Kühllamellen gegenüber naturbelassene wirklich einen messbaren Vorteil bieten. Das Problem ist aber, dass die CPU-Temperatur ganzzahlig ausgegeben wird und somit alle Werte unter einem Kelvin innerhalb der Messtoleranz sind. Mehr kann man aber auch nicht erwarten, da man sich in einem geschlossenen System (geschlossenes Gehäuse) befindet gepaart mit einer erzwungenen Konvektion (Lüfter).


----------



## Düsi 800 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kann man eigentlich Kühlkörper lackieren/färben???*

Demnach müsste man das einfach mal ausprobieren. Nen billigen Kühler mit billiger CPU drunter!!! Aber ich machs net


----------



## patrock84 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kann man eigentlich Kühlkörper lackieren/färben???*

Stimmt, immer die anderen machen lassen


----------



## Düsi 800 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kann man eigentlich Kühlkörper lackieren/färben???*

Klar immer! Für etwas gibt es ja die Bonzen!!!


----------



## Mayday21 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kann man eigentlich Kühlkörper lackieren/färben???*

Irgendwie ist mir auch grad die Idee gekommen, meinen Thermalright HR-01 zu färben. So ein schickes schwarz stünde dem Kühler sicherlich.

Nun bin ich aber auch unsicher, wie sich das auf die Kühlleistung auswirkt. Praktisch läßt sich sowas ja schwer überprüfen, da man kaum identische Testbedingungen hinbekommt. Zudem habe ich auch keinen 2. Kühler auf Vorrat, um das mal eben so auszuprobieren.

Allerdings fällt mir grad ein, ich hab noch 4 alte Intel Boxed-Kühler. Vielleicht probiere ich es mal mit denen. Ach, wenn mir doch nur mal langweilig wäre und ich Zeit für sowas hätte ... 

Aber probiert hat sowas noch niemand, oder?


----------



## Peacekeeper90 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kann man eigentlich Kühlkörper lackieren/färben???*

lackieren? damit kann das metall doch dir wärme nicht mehr an die luft abgeben oder? würde ich nich machen xD ich mag meinen edlen matall look..


----------

